# Dis Siri : que veut dire...



## jenson76 (24 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'aurai besoin d'éclaircissement, je viens d'acquérir un homepod, étant habituer à google home, ma fille demande souvent à google la définition d'un mot, google lui répond en lui donnant la définition du mot, hors hier soir elle à essayé la même chose avec le homepod et là surprise le homepod ne donne pas la définition mais nous renvoie sur l'iPhone pour voir la définition (pas pratique quand je ne suis pas là), savez vous s'il est possible que le homepod donne cette définition oralement ou alors au lieu de donner le résultat sur l'iPhone, plutôt me donner le résultat sur l'iPad qui lui est toujours  à la maison.

Merci de votre retour

Cordialement


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour. Siri peut servir à dire qui était tel ou tel personnage historique (par exemple : dis Siri, qui était Napoléon ?) mais pas, à ma connaissance, à donner la définition d’un mot. On peut savoir ce qu’il peut faire en lui demandant... que sais-tu faire ? 
J’y vois une limitation pour le moment voulue par Apple, comme une vocation pour son assistant, qui sert beaucoup pour la musique, les radios, les adresses utiles (à perfectionner), HomeKit, et d’autres trucs, par exemple j’aime bien utiliser la fonction Minuteur en cuisine. Pour la définition des mots, peut-être vaudrait-il mieux que votre fille consulte un dictionnaire, si elle est en âge de savoir lire. À mon avis c’est de toute façon préférable à un assistant vocal, à qui on ne peut pas tout demander.


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2020)

C'est surtout que Siri est complètement largué comparé aux autres assistants. Ce genre de demande est quand même basic.

C'est une des raison qui fait que je n'ai pas de HomePod. Bien trop limité et ne sert qu'a vendre des abonnement Apple Music. Ces appareils devraient être donné à la souscription de l'abonnement.


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2020)

On peut en discuter mais sur le fond, Siri largué ça me paraît léger parce que il est programmé pour ce qu’il sait faire et je pense que pour le moment Apple ne souhaite pas qu’il remplace un dictionnaire. Ils changeront peut-être d’avis sur la question des définitions de mots, mais jusqu’à présent Apple a été discrète en matière de culture, son projet est de faciliter avec ses produits l’accès à la culture, pas de la remplacer. Je ne vais pas personnellement faire ma vie avec Siri. Donc je ne m’intéresse pas à ce qu’il pourrait potentiellement faire sans que je lui demande. J’ai un dictionnaire sur mon iPad et mon iPhone, que je consulte souvent. J’ai aussi des dictionnaires en papier. Il me semble, le cas échéant, qu’un enfant devrait apprendre d’abord à utiliser le dictionnaire au lieu de le remplacer par un assistant vocal. Siri ferait mille choses que ça n’en serait pas plus pratique. Il fait bien des choses utiles, et discrètement. Il n’est pas là pour chiller. Il y a un rapport entre l’usage et la capacité de l’assistant Siri, qui le rend plus fiable en termes de confiance qu’en termes de pouvoir. Il évoluera sûrement. Mais entre HomeKit, la radio, Apple Music, des fonctions basiques « ménagères », les petites blagues, et la fiabilité de ses micros et de sa reconnaissance vocale, il fait le job, avec beaucoup de personnalité.


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2020)

S’il faisait correctement les choses utiles, ça serait déjà bien. Enfin, les choses utiles, ce pour quoi il a été programmé. 

Ta vision de la culture et des dictionnaires est quand même bien réductrice. Perso, ça fait longtemps que je n’ai plus de dico papier, mais une somme considérable d’informations à porté de main grâce à mes Mac, iPhone et iPad  et les dictionnaires numériques que j’y ai installés. La définition d’un mot est quand même une fonction très basic d’une enceinte connecté. Bien plus que faire des blagues. Mais si pour toi les blagues font partie des fonctions indispensables sur ce type d’appareil, pourquoi pas. Chacun sa vision des choses, l’un n’empêche pas l’autre.

Alexa me donne satisfaction de par son côté très limité, mais fonctionnel. Siri, une fois sur deux n’est pas capable de répondre à mes demandes. C’est particulièrement frustrant. Même, envoyer un SMS est galère avec Siri alors que c’est, soi-disant, une fonction de base. Mes Newtons étaient plus intelligents que Siri, c’est dire.


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> S’il faisait correctement les choses utiles, ça serait déjà bien. Enfin, les choses utiles, ce pour quoi il a été programmé.



Des exemples ? (À part les sms)



gwen a dit:


> La définition d’un mot est quand même une fonction très basic d’une enceinte connecté.



En regard de l’arrivée très récente des enceintes connectées sur le marché, quelques années, je ne sais pas si l’on peut dire que c’est une fonction basique.


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2020)

Des exemples, j'en ai eu, mais plu trop, car je n'utilise plus Siri. Incapable de faire sonner mon iPhone pour la cuisson du riz alors qu'il m'a bien dit que c'était bon. Je n'ai toujours pas compris. Incapable de monter ou baisser le son d'une chanson. Incapable de rajouter un objet à une liste de course existante ou non. Incapable de faire tellement de choses que j'ai plus vite fait de faire à la main, que j'ai laissé tomber.

Ensuite, j'ai une amie aveugle qui utilise Siri avec son iPhone. Mais bon, elle n'a pas le choix et se contente de ça. Comme enceinte, elle a choisi Alexa par contre.


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2020)

Je n’ajoute jamais un objet à ma liste de courses avec Siri donc je ne peux pas te dire.
Mais j’utilise souvent le minuteur, sur le HomePod directement. Si tu veux qu’il sonne sur ton iPhone, il vaut mieux le demander au Siri de l’iPhone. Si c’est ce que tu as fait, j’ai mal compris, mais sur iPhone je n’ai aucun problème non plus avec le minuteur : mets un minuteur dans 20 minutes.
Quant au volume sur le HomePod, ça marche parfaitement aussi chez moi : augmente ou diminue le volume, ou bien : mets le volume à 15% ou 50 %, par exemple.
Les choses que tu demandes au Siri HomePod sont partagées par plein de gens et fonctionnent chez la plupart. Je m’attendais à des demandes exotiques très geek [emoji28]
Il y a sûrement un dysfonctionnement, à moins que l’affinité se crée avec un assistant plutôt qu’avec un autre, en fonction de la façon dont on parle...


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2020)

Justement, j'essais de ne demander que des choses possible. Mais le pire est l'envois de sms et la liste de course. Je ne doit pas m'exprimer avec la bonne syntaxe. Encore faut-il la connaitre.

N'ayant pas d'enceinte Apple, je n'ai pas encore testé. Mais vu le fonctionnement de Siri sur mon iPhone, je n'ai pas envie de tester. Surtout pour être tributaire d'un service comme Apple Music.


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Novembre 2020)

moi j'adorerai jouer avec Siri et mes filles, mais à chaque fois il renvoie sur internet.
c'est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment tu abandonnes ...


----------



## Jonathan16 (25 Novembre 2020)

jenson76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai besoin d'éclaircissement, je viens d'acquérir un homepod, étant habituer à google home, ma fille demande souvent à google la définition d'un mot, google lui répond en lui donnant la définition du mot, hors hier soir elle à essayé la même chose avec le homepod et là surprise le homepod ne donne pas la définition mais nous renvoie sur l'iPhone pour voir la définition (pas pratique quand je ne suis pas là), savez vous s'il est possible que le homepod donne cette définition oralement ou alors au lieu de donner le résultat sur l'iPhone, plutôt me donner le résultat sur l'iPad qui lui est toujours à la maison.
> 
> ...



Je trouve cela très étonnant quand demande à Siri sur les HomePod classique « que signifie le mot xxx », Siri me donne bien la définition à l’oral (alors je n’ai pas essayé depuis la dernière mise à jour, peut-être que cela n’est plus possible). 

Mais je trouverais étonnant que cela ne fonctionne plus alors que la fonction « traduction » fonctionne toujours (que je lui demande de me traduire un mot en français vers une langue étrangère souhaitée ou inversement).


----------



## Jonathan16 (25 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Justement, j'essais de ne demander que des choses possible. Mais le pire est l'envois de sms et la liste de course. Je ne doit pas m'exprimer avec la bonne syntaxe. Encore faut-il la connaitre.
> 
> N'ayant pas d'enceinte Apple, je n'ai pas encore testé. Mais vu le fonctionnement de Siri sur mon iPhone, je n'ai pas envie de tester. Surtout pour être tributaire d'un service comme Apple Music.



Pourtant que ce soit sur l’iPhone, Apple Watch ou HomePod, aucun problème de mon côté que ce soit pour minuteur, l’ajout d’un élément à liste de course ou encore les sms (que j’utilise quasi quotidiennement). 

Je ne dis pas que je n’ai pas essuyé les plâtres à sa sortie mais depuis aucun problème, je pense que son utilisation récurrente y change beaucoup. 

Siri, avec mon compagnon, est bien plus capricieux que ma Siri mais il l’utilise bien moins que moi.


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2020)

Je pense que je l'utilise mal, mais c'est surtout que je en comprend pas comment l'utiliser. J'ai remarqué que certaines formules marchent mieux que d'autres, mais en gros, le Language est loin d'être naturel pour tous le monde. 

Bref, j'ai abandonné, car lassé de perdre du temps pour des actions que je fait rapidement en manuel.

Sans parler de l'aberration de passer par un serveur pour certaines actions. Comme si les téléphones n'avaient pas assez de puissance.


----------



## radioman (25 Novembre 2020)

Ahhh… Siri …
demandez lui où est Condat-sur-vienne 
(c'est dans la banlieue de Limoges) … vous allez voyager …


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2020)

radioman a dit:


> Ahhh… Siri …
> demandez lui où est Condat-sur-vienne
> (c'est dans la banlieue de Limoges) … vous allez voyager …



En prononçant le t de Condat il sait.


----------



## Jonathan16 (25 Novembre 2020)

radioman a dit:


> Ahhh… Siri …
> demandez lui où est Condat-sur-vienne
> (c'est dans la banlieue de Limoges) … vous allez voyager …



Ah moi ça fonctionne [emoji23]


----------



## radioman (25 Novembre 2020)

moi il me fait voyager dans la vallée du Rhône ou en Autriche …

il reconnait bien Vienne mais Condat, il en veut pas .

"En prononçant le t de Condat il sait."   dejà testé : pas mieux !!!

peut-être que depuis ma dernière (lointaine) tentative Siri a fait des progrès … mais - du coup - il y a bien longtemps que j'ai abandonné Siri …


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2020)

Une fois il m'a emmené en Autriche, une autre fois ce sont des idées Week-end sur Vienne que Siri m'a proposé de consulté sur le web.

Bon, ce n'est pas glorieux.


----------



## Jonathan16 (25 Novembre 2020)

jenson76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai besoin d'éclaircissement, je viens d'acquérir un homepod, étant habituer à google home, ma fille demande souvent à google la définition d'un mot, google lui répond en lui donnant la définition du mot, hors hier soir elle à essayé la même chose avec le homepod et là surprise le homepod ne donne pas la définition mais nous renvoie sur l'iPhone pour voir la définition (pas pratique quand je ne suis pas là), savez vous s'il est possible que le homepod donne cette définition oralement ou alors au lieu de donner le résultat sur l'iPhone, plutôt me donner le résultat sur l'iPad qui lui est toujours à la maison.
> 
> ...



Je suis donc (enfin) rentré chez moi et j’ai testé à nouveau la demande de définition d’un mot à Siri.

Cela fonctionne parfaitement avec les occurrences « dis Siri que signifie le mot xxx », « Dis Siri que signifie xxxx », « Dis Siri que veut dire le mot xxx », « Dis Siri que veut dire xxx ». 

À chaque fois Siri a bien énoncé la définition du mot et n’a jamais renvoyé sur l’iPhone. 

Mes HomePod sont sous la dernière mise à jour. 

Concernant la traduction, là aussi, pas de changement Siri réponds bien quand on lui demande « comment dit xxx en anglais » par contre changement du côté inverse cela ne semble plus fonctionner.


----------



## Moutaille (4 Février 2021)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce qui a été dit au long de ce fil, Siri a d'énorme lacunes par rapport à Google Home ou Alexa, et est beaucoup moins intuitif. Mais malheureusement c'est normal. Les I.A. ont besoin de données pour apprendre, et Apple a toujours communiqué sur le fait que les demandes faites à Siri PAR DEFAUT sont cryptées de bout en bout. Il est donc forcément plus difficile de faire apprendre à Siri plutôt qu'a Google Home ou Alexa qui écoute et analyse tout ce qui est prononcé.... Ce sont des choix à faire.... Pour ma part je suis tout à fait d'accord avec la politique de Apple concernant la confidentialité et mon utilisation de Siri me convient tout à fait pour ma maison connectée, musique etc... même si parfois on trouve Siri particulièrement stupide !


----------

